# cobia from kayak



## stuck on shore

Was wondering if this is possible or just stupid? Also wondering if a kayak is a much better vessel than a canoe? I did see a vessel at dick's made by field and stream called a kay-noe. Your advice helps a lot. THANKS!


----------



## Sea2aeS

its been done already. a fella on this board that goes by NTKG done it a few summers ago.


----------



## SkunkApe

Pole 7A in Lynnhaven at night. Float an eel. Big daddy's swimming around there...I have yet to get 'em, I'm just slow I guess.... 

Skunk


----------



## stuck on shore

NICE thanks fellas. Any advice on a real yak compared to kay-noe. I found a link.

http://www.shoplocal.com/lid-2091783503prid-99270_-field-stream-kay-noe-.fp

I'm gonna be doing a majority of my fishing around the chesapeake bay, lynnhaven and rudee inlet. Basically VA Beach area. Thanks!


----------



## reelax84

cobia and kings are definantly possible from a yak, i beleive them FL boys been doin it for a long time. if i were u i would prolly go with a yak, and if cobia are ur target u will want something to handle the bigger water of the bay and ocean. good luck i plan on landing a few outta of the yak myself here real soon!


----------



## redgrappler

I believe Chad Hoover caught a Citation Cobia a few years ago on a yak. More recently Kayak Kevin and Ric Burnley have posted up on here. I'll see if I can find the link.


----------



## redgrappler

Here's the link to the awesome post.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30480


----------



## stuck on shore

thanks awesome post!


----------



## fisherman

Yes it can be done. No it should not be done. Ok, go ahead and do it. In VB we fish at the buoy off Sandbridge or on Latimer Shoals off Sunset Beach Resort or off Plum Tree Island and Back River. Fish where the boats fish and use what the boats use - any tackle shop will rig and bait you up. As for the boat, problem with the kay-noe is no scuppers to drain water. If you will be fishing open water then you will be taking on water. If the boat doesn't have scuppers you'll have to bail or sink. Also, no fun in the surf. Also, gay-noes typically are higher off the water and flatter on the keel making them tougher to maneuver. For open water fishing you want to find something with a rockered keel that can take a wave and paddle through chop. I've had good luck with Ocean Kayaks - look at the Prowlers and the Drifters. They're built for crappy conditions. Good luck. 

Ric


----------



## Sea2aeS

texas boys frequently catch smoker kings from kayaks, as well as stud crevalles, biters upto 6 feet, bull reds, grouper, and triple digit tarpon.

i think if theres a will theres a way. soo far i say NTKGs cobe on yak was the most impressive round here ive seen. he looks like hes damn near bout to tip over but he got that chit eatin grin from success

the smile sums it up, hard work pays dividends


----------



## there_in_there

wanna see sonething cool!!!!

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...es?q=kayak+shark&gbv=2&hl=en&safe=active&sa=G


----------



## Sea2aeS

IMO those dudes are nuts, but to each his own. definitely intimidating. they remind me of makos.


----------



## drawinout

I don't personally fish from kayaks, but check this site out.. Looks like they do well with big drum and striper..... Cobia is a fast fish, but I can't imagine it would be too hard to land one in a kayak....

http://www.kayakkevin.com/


----------



## Grommet

He, his buddies Ric, Lee, and Zach (among others) are certifiable--'specially Ric. But they're very knowledgeable...and they get the fish.

I am very envious of the time that those guys are able to put on the water and the resulting experience (and experiences).


----------



## kayak kevin

thanks grommet, we spend over 800 hours a year in our kayaks. the entire year ('07) is in my weekly catch.http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatch/weeklycatch07.html
im spliting up the seasons this year.
here is this years winter http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatch/winter08.html
and this spring
http://www.kayakkevin.com/weeklycatch.html


----------



## stuck on shore

thanks fisherman for the sound advice.

kayak kevin, are these guided trips you gotta pay for or just adventures for your enjoyment of the sport?


----------



## Sharkbait23602

For Cobe's and Red's are you using carolina rigs on the bottom? how long and what type of leader? Egg sinker or slip sinker with pyramid? also, sorry for all the questions but when floating eels do you use any sort of weight to keep them down?

THanks

Kam


----------



## kayak kevin

stuck on shore said:


> thanks fisherman for the sound advice.
> 
> kayak kevin, are these guided trips you gotta pay for or just adventures for your enjoyment of the sport?


are you talking about the tours ive done, or am i guiding?

sharkbait, fishfinder rigs, so i can change weights as the current runs. for the eels, the carolina rig with 2-3oz, off the bottom, at the ships. on the drift outside, one rod with weight and one free lined eel.


----------



## stuck on shore

kayak kevin said:


> are you talking about the tours ive done, or am i guiding?
> 
> sharkbait, fishfinder rigs, so i can change weights as the current runs. for the eels, the carolina rig with 2-3oz, off the bottom, at the ships. on the drift outside, one rod with weight and one free lined eel.


i was referring to your striper and redfish adventures on your weekly catches.


----------



## Sharkbait23602

THanks for the help, hopefully I can get in on the action once I return to the Hampton Roads


----------



## kayak kevin

stuck on shore said:


> i was referring to your striper and redfish adventures on your weekly catches.


just the love of the fight!! i might start guiding again, but not this year.


----------



## emanuel

Someone was mentioning kayaking here in the Gulf Coast. Here's what I've heard:

Yes, people here catch kings, cobia and sometimes tarpon from kayaks. The surf is usually pretty flat and it's easy to launch from the beach. There is a short, but sometimes intense cobia run in the spring. However, the kings and tarpon stick around most of the summer. I've seen kings here as late as Thanksgiving last year.

Get a reel that can hold 250+ yds of 20lb test, a short wire leader for the kings, and a live bait. Game on!


----------



## wolfva

Heck, you can catch anything out of a kayak; remember that the Innuit used them to hunt whales and walrus. Talk about a sled ride....


----------

